# Restless Wave



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Restless Wave ..LH162,WK339, PD421 She was 16 tons ,and last heard of in Peterhead in/around 1971 Does any one know her fate Is there a picture of her about??


----------



## Bod (May 15, 2010)

If the same one, Ken Smart from Montrose owned her for a few years in the 70's. Dont know hwere she went after that.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for that Bod!!


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

More info for you. Built as ANDRINA FALCONER LH 72; ST AYLES LH 72; ST AYLES KY170; RESTLESS WAVE II, LH162; RESTLESS WAVE, WK339; RESTLESS WAVE, PD421; RESTLESS WAVE, ME 3. Built Weatherhead 1932. There was a Restless Wave which was given to a local school, Fife area, with LH162 on her hull.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Many thanks guys !!!She was sold from Anstruther to Newhaven in 1945.. http://hansard.millbanksystems.com/commons/1946/apr/09/fishing-industry Now to find a picture!!


----------



## sandy13 (Nov 16, 2011)

what lenth was restless wave and did she have a forward wheelhouse i remember one from the sevntys


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

She was about 45ft,16 tonns gross and nett


----------

